# Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit - 1st Playthrough (No Talking)



## Soundbed (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh, the humanity! (In a good way.)



This is a "No Talking" First Playthrough ... I was initially apprehensive that the "pre-orchestrated" ensembles or sections wouldn't give me enough creative freedom, but actually I feel really comfortable with them after this first play. 

Part of the reason is they sound so human! Especially the many flutes and high woodwinds, and some of the strings really feel like human players. 

I also enjoy the "studio" or smaller room sound — there's a kind of intensity that I think was captured very well. The many "Chords (Common)" patches are shockingly awesome sounding. There is a folder of almost all of them together. They sound very smart. 

Percussion was also surprisingly awesome sounding. Some really cool things in that one patch spread across the keyboard. There's some super dynamic low brass and low strings sounds. Very aggressive. 

Oh and the FX patches! This is also a nice collection of FX sounds (rips and clusters and chatter, etc.) Yeah. Man, this is a very "big" collection of valuable content. 

Spitfire Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit is sometimes available at as much as 40% off ($299 USD) from https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bernard-herrmann-composer-toolkit/

I downloaded it last night and this is the first time I tried seeing what each of these patches could do. It's a pretty extensive package. I bought it myself. No NFR, no sponsorship.


----------



## Marsen (Jan 1, 2022)

And not to forget the timpani!


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 1, 2022)

Marsen said:


> And not to forget the timpani!


I will have to listen to it in context more. It had one patch where the release samples were only one velocity, and didn't always match the last note of the "roll" ... although the releases sounded excellent in a different "roll" patch (different stick / mallet type). It was also in a combined patch that sounded great, but then alone in some cases I found myself a bit puzzled as to whether or not I'd use it ... in other words, it seemed sometimes fantastic and other times questionable. But it was only a first listen. It may grow on me.


----------



## Henu (Jan 2, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> It had one patch where the release samples were only one velocity, and didn't always match the last note of the "roll"


Yeah, the sound is super but the buggy scripting is a bitch to tackle.


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Jan 2, 2022)

the high string half sections legato is so good … love it


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 2, 2022)

Jackdnp121 said:


> the high string half sections legato is so good … love it


Yeah I was about to skip them but when I heard them I thought, “this is why I bought Synchron Elite Strings!”


----------

